# Tool setting fixture for an inline boring bar.



## Metal Mickey (Mar 10, 2009)

As part of my Seal engine build I need to inline bore the cylinder block. Whilst making the boring bar is relatively simple, setting the tool in clear increments of adjustment after each cut seemed a little more complicated.  I needed a method of moving the tip of the cutting tool in steps that were measurable and raised this issue on my blog website. One response received included an article by Eddy Rebbe, who described his double clamp system incorporating a screw that moved the tool point. The article appeared in the May/June issue of MEW (Model Engineering Workshop) 1994.







I liked Eddies design but thought it could be simplified, and the level of accuracy of the tool increased by the fitting of a micrometer head. So out came the drawing paper and some scribbled designs were soon made. I also wanted to use the design process to help me get to grips with CAD. Using the Alibre free package I soon managed to get something drawn up and then it was into the workshop to make a start. 

By a combination of building, back to design then building again, I arrived at the final design seen in the photos. It has fewer parts than Eddy Rebbes, so should be easier to construct. My version was made from materials in the waiting to be resized box (scrap!) the only item bought was the micrometer head from MSC/J&L (UK based) http://www.mscjlindustrial.co.uk/cgi/insrhm (reference SPU-12375H) and cost £17.87p. I have no link to this company other than buying the micrometer head from them but their delivery was swift and it is a nice item. No doubt there are other sources out there for similar items. 

I got on to MSC/J&L from an advert they placed in the last issue of Model Engineer and if you order their catalogue be prepared to reinforce your table. Its massive, and from memory around 1,800 pages! I dont think there is anything engineering wise that they dont stock! I must take my hat off to you professionals out there. Some of the prices of top quality tooling is frightening

Now back to the tool. It didnt take too long to make and when finished I thought it would be nice to put it in a box to protect it. Perhaps its the fact that it has a micrometer head that led me to make its box. Bearing in mind I dont like woodwork you can see how much I wanted to protect it!






Over the next few days I shall get to use it and will post the results when I have them. If you want a copy of the plans please email me BUT they are my first attempt at producing drawings so be warned!!!


----------



## Maryak (Mar 10, 2009)

Good one Mike :bow:

As an aside I buy MEW, here in the antipodes we get it some 3 months later than you. Maybe it's just me but the last 3 issues have had little of interest to me and it seems to have somehow gone off the boil. Comment ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Bob, good work on your engine so I see...... :bow:

The editor of MEW has taken over the editorship of the Model Engineer as well now (last 5 or 6 weeks) and they have just published a survey sheet in both magazines so its all under review I suppose. The last two issues of Model Engineer (and the next one) however have been superb in my humble opinion. (I had an article about my chess set in....) and of course our own Steve Huck has recently had his Cam article published in Model Engineer

I think there were cross overs and a little misdirection when two editors were working. Perhaps with one editor the two titles will revert to their separate subjects......time will tell I suppose. Its funny how many times you read through a magazine finding little of interest then in a few months time your scratching your head trying to think where you saw something written on it. 

There has been new CNC orientated articles in MEW but I am not sure if that started since you received your copy. Seems a big delay! Is the time when they appear on the shelves of a news stand or subscription? If you subscribe I would email David Clark as I am sure he would sort that out. If is the paper shop then it still seems a long time!


----------



## steamer (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike,

Very interested in this as line boring has always seemed a hit an miss thing to me for reasons you have stated.

Please post your findings! 


Dave


----------



## Tom T (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike very nice work. I built one and it works well, be sure to have the cutting bit dead center on the mic head and if your mic moves .001 you will cut.002. This tool also allows the cutting tool to be removed and resharpend and replaced right where you had it. I built two other types of this tool and this one gave me the best results . good luck and I woud like to here your results. Tom T


----------



## itowbig (Mar 10, 2009)

ive been wonding how to adjust that darn in line boring bar now i know what i got to do. i made one then realized i cant adjust it accurately
thank you maybe you could post those drawings it the plans area. i would like some. i think i can make one with out though
thank you for posting that info


----------



## joeby (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice work on that, box and all!

 I wasn't as ambitious as you, I just set my indicator up with a mag-base and get a zero by turning the tool past it and getting the high spot.

 Now you have a nicely made tool that will last several lifetimes.

Kevin


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 11, 2009)

Many thanks for the compliments and advice....as soon as I have some information on its use I will update the thread. I am not sure I am confident enough to add the plans to this forum but if you email me either through the forum or [email protected] dot com (spammers) I will email the plans by return that way I can enter into dialogue with users and get feedback on any errors..... Hope that make sense? MM


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been talked into putting the plans on the forum upload section (if I can work out how to!) So if you want the plans they should be there soon.....


----------



## deverett (Mar 14, 2009)

Just a query about your device MM: If the boring bit is in a reamed hole, then it will be quite tight, yes? Does that not put rather a lot of load onto the micrometer screw, or am I missing something about the design?

As an aside, GHT's design of bar used a 40 (?) degree inclined boring bit and used a 1/4" x 40 tpi pusher screw to advance the bit in a controlled fashion. One turn of the screw advanced the bit 2 thou.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## John S (Mar 14, 2009)

Micky, 
Made some adjusters a few years ago for lining laser heads up that used micrometer heads.
Due to the price of just the heads at the time I finished up buying about twenty 0 - 25mm micrometer for about £7.00 each and cutting the anvils off with a dremel wheel.

For anyone thinking about this very handy tool of Mickeys it may pay to price some cheap import micrometers.
[ edit] Chronos [ no association etc. ] are doing a 0 - 25 for £7.50 inc VAT and a 0 - 1" for £7.95

JS.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats a nice looking tool Mickey! Did you make one for everybody?


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 16, 2009)

steamdave  said:
			
		

> Just a query about your device MM: If the boring bit is in a reamed hole, then it will be quite tight, yes? Does that not put rather a lot of load onto the micrometer screw, or am I missing something about the design?
> 
> As an aside, GHT's design of bar used a 40 (?) degree inclined boring bit and used a 1/4" x 40 tpi pusher screw to advance the bit in a controlled fashion. One turn of the screw advanced the bit 2 thou.
> 
> ...



Hello Dave, I'm not sure if I have the right answer for you. The micrometer head doesn't seem to be under any significant load in practice. After the setting is reached the grub screw on the boring bar is made tight and nothing moves. The hole for the tool was reamed but the load to move it is well within the capacity of the mike head.

John, coming from a man of your background I take it as a high complement, thank you. Good luck with the sales thats a very cheap price and if anyone was going to make one for themselves they won't buy any cheaper in the open market.



			
				stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Thats a nice looking tool Mickey! Did you make one for everybody?



Ho, ho............... :big: :big:


----------



## tel (Mar 16, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Thats a nice looking tool Mickey! Did you make one for everybody?



If he did mine hasn't arrived yet. :-\


----------

